# Denon DBP-4010UDCI: Official Thread



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

With Denon’s latest DBP-4010UDCI universal disc player, you’ll be able to enjoy superb audio and video playback with all of the discs in your music and video collection, including Blu-ray, DVD-Video, DVD-Audio, Super Audio CD and music CD, along with Kodak and Fuji picture disc capabilities for added flexibility. Featuring Denon’s advanced Separated Unit Structure chassis architecture, the DBP-4010UDCI is equipped with state-of-the-art ABT VRS video processing, which includes i/p upconversion and precision video scaling along with SD and HD digital video noise reduction and multi-cadence detection, along with a full suite of picture adjustment controls for optimum image clarity. The audio sections include full 7.1 analog outputs with fully configurable bass management powered by Denon’s DDSC-HD dual 32 bit SHARC processors along with a separate stereo downmix analog output that features its own 24 bit D/A conversion. Featuring BD-Live (via Ethernet), the DBP-4010UDCI also includes external control capability via IP or RS-232C serial commands. Prepared for the future, the DBP-4010UDCI will shortly be enabled with additional control capabilities, including remote access for custom integration diagnosis and correction, as well as a built-in web browser for PC/iPhone setup and control (update planned for March 2010 availability).


























Now this unit is impressive and a lot more accessible to the masses compared to it's bigger brother which costs near $4500 and this unit will Retail at $1999 :T

 Denon DBP-4010UDCI


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Denon DBP-4010UDCI*

Hello,
I really like the BDP. Unlike many of Denon's earlier BDP's, this one was made in house. The DVD-2500BTCI and DVD-3900BDCI were both manufactured by Funai in China.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Denon DBP-4010UDCI*

The big deterrent is and has always been the Price, Denon actually thinks they will sell lots of these? 
This is an other perfect example of paying for the name.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Denon DBP-4010UDCI*

The A1UD I could not stomach the price but this does appeal a lot more to me as a universal disc spinner, the Oppo is king as far as I am concerned for VFM but this Denon would be another alternative which I would certainly consider, in the UK they are even discounting this already...


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Denon DBP-4010UDCI*

Advantages over the Oppo worth $1500? Other than the nameplate? Ipod control?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Denon DBP-4010UDCI*



eugovector said:


> Advantages over the Oppo worth $1500? Other than the nameplate? Ipod control?


That is the trouble Marshall, when you get products as good as the Oppo everything else just seems too much in comparison, especially when using HDMI...


----------



## KenB2 (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi,

This my first post here - after 'lurking' around for quite a while.

I'm an existing Denon owner, so this model is of interest to me (now discounting is starting to appear), if only for Denon link 4, I've found DL to work really well. The build quality is also good.

I'd be interested to know how load the the fan and drive mechanism is compared to the Oppo.

Its a shame Denon did not do another 'digital' only model without all the analogue outputs.

Ken B.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Ken, welcome to HomeTheaterShack. 
While similar in appearance to the DVD-2500BTCI that you were making reference of, the DBP-4010 is actually made in Japan in house by Denon whereas the DVD-2500 and DVD-3800 of the past generation were made in China by Funai. 

The DBP-4010 is truly is better player in all ways. I used to own a DVD-2500BTCI and its lack of Source Direct was the Achilles Heel that made me return it.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Yes, welcome to the Shack Ken, with ref to the disc drawer mechanism and loading, Denon has a much more solid build compared to the Oppo which has trickled down from the mighty A1UD player, that is my only gripe with the Oppo though in that it does have a noisy mechanism when loading discs, but if put away in an AV rack that should not bother many.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
As usual, I completely agree with John. The Denon definitely has the look and feel of a much higher priced component than the OPPO. Which of course it is.

I have a BDP-83 and it looks and feels way cheaper than my 3 Pioneer BDP's. ( BDP-51FD (2), BDP-05FD)
That being said, in pure performance, the OPPO does win by having some of the fastest loading times on the market, SACD/DVD-A, and excellent DVD Playback. 

Regardless of these advantages, I predominantly use my Pioneer BDP's and not my OPPO. The Pioneer's are more quiet and simply look and feel like much more expensive components.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## KenB2 (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes, its going to be hard to justify the Denon. 

The Oppo universal does seem to have successfully put the cat amongst the pigeons when it comes price vs performance.

It will probably come down to how the discounting deals pan out. Denon do have a nice SACD implementation though (via DL3/4), which might swing it for me. I would be using it more for 2 channel music that video. 

Ken B.


----------



## Toby Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

I know this isn't really a big selling point to the general public but I sure wish SACD and DVD-A support would start appearing in more mainstream consumer brand Blu-ray players.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I agree Toby, they are great formats that really did not get the attention they deserved in the beginning but with the introduction of lossless formats, hopefully other manufacturers will start to join the universal revolution !!


----------



## Ashmanuk (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi all,
Can i ask where does the Sony PS3 sit now with regard to sound performance ? compared to Oppo and 4010.
I have the older version PS3 and playing Blu-Ray is i think absolutley stunning DVD is good and CD's ok.

Thanks


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

As a BD player Paul there is probably not much difference with the PS3 being a very capable BD player, but with normal DVD and CD this is where the performance will differ and both the Oppo and Denon being superior if using the analogue outputs for audio and with the video chip sets offering better DVD performance and scaling.

I guess you are using HDMI only from the PS3 and with the AV888 being so good that is probably why it sounds pretty good for CD playback, although I have never tried the PS3 on my AV888 not sure if there will be a massive difference if just using HDMI as the output??

The Oppo is most definitely the best VFM Universal player on the market atm for all disc formats and with the new SE model and Nu Force offerings things get even better...


----------



## Ashmanuk (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok John thanks for that 

I am using HDMI only from my PS3, when i gave optical a try it sounded the same as HDMI for CD playback testament to the Arcam design me thinks 
So with regards to Blu-Ray film from PS3 and Oppo or Denon they would sound pretty much the same then ?
I was using my Denon DVDA11 for my CD playback but now i use my Logitech Squeezebox ripped in WAV lossless and the sound coming out of the AV888 is great bit of a shock really.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

That is the great thing about the AV888 it takes all digital sources and makes them sound so good, but also it does have an excellent preamp section and IIRC Arcam said that feeding multichannel audio would probably sound better via analogue cables, the only way to know is to test but if you are content with the sound then it may not bother you too much, one thing I will say is that I do feel that bit streaming the HD audio codecs and letting the Arcam do the decoding is the best way to go IMO rather than using the player ie PS3 using LPCM unless of course you have the new slim PS3 which allows bit streaming?


----------



## Ashmanuk (Sep 14, 2007)

Well not the new slim PS3 i have the older version, even with all the good,better and best sound you can get away with, how fast the PS3 loads films is a winner as well with some players it is so frustrating waiting for that film to start.
With myself having i felt a great DVD player "DVDA11" the look and feel of the 4010 warms me up inside :dumbcrazy: and i would love to see that "DTS HD Master" come up on my front panel :rubeyes:

Digital all the way to processing chip has got to be the way to go "you would hope"


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

One of the main goals on the AV888 and AVR range was to minimise or eliminate jitter over HDMI and they have more or less succeeded in doing this which really does help as the audio signal is embedded in the with the vidoe signal unlike SPDIF which is separate and therefore lower jitter levels can be obtained more easily, the new Denon is an attractive proposition, but if it were my money I would take the Oppo over the Denon just because it does everything so well for a great price.

As mentioned earlier the only negative point I can say about the BDP83 is that the loading mechanism is fairly noisy in comparison to the Denon's which have a more solid build.


----------



## Ashmanuk (Sep 14, 2007)

Point Taken :5stars: Thanks for your input as normal John.


----------

